# Sudwala Charged my Credit Card



## nadineber (Dec 4, 2009)

I received an email this morning from my Chase Credit Card asking my if I authorized a payment to Sudwala Chalet in South Africa.

I received my 2010 maintenance bill via email asking if they could charge my current maintenance to the credit card I used to pay my 2009 maintenance.   

I did NOT authorize them to charge my credit card yet they did it anyway.

Heads up - anyone else?


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 4, 2009)

Wow, that's unusual.  I got a letter in the mail saying my levies are due, and have been 'dillying' around checking exchange rates daily, to determine when I should just pay it.  But nothing so far with an email or automatic charge to my CC.  I would be ticked if they did that without my approval.  And I know they have my CC # on hand.

If Nicky's still around, I'd just email her and let her know of your dissatisfaction.


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 5, 2009)

Which is why I get a "shop safe" card number for my SA transaction.  I make it expire 30 days after first use so they can't come back and charge anything else.  I also set a limit on how much can go on this number so they don't double charge.  Check into it with your banki.  It is linked to a regular charge card and is a good way to make a one time payment.  We've discussed this here before.

Fern




nadineber said:


> I received an email this morning from my Chase Credit Card asking my if I authorized a payment to Sudwala Chalet in South Africa.
> 
> I received my 2010 maintenance bill via email asking if they could charge my current maintenance to the credit card I used to pay my 2009 maintenance.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrick (Dec 13, 2009)

muranojo said:


> If Nicky's still around, I'd just email her and let her know of your dissatisfaction.



Niky's still there.

Sudwala never pre-charges my MFs.  They always wait until I say I am ready to pay.  When I give the word, they charge the MFs, deposit the week with RCI, and then tell me all this via their one reply email.  I like their efficient operation.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 14, 2009)

Just paid my levies with a simple email, they have my CC# and I told them to use it, and my units were deposited pronto and show up in my account.  Deposited a little late so the pulls aren't as good as last year's, but still pretty decent.

Sudwala, with Niky on board, is a well-run organization.


----------



## cjr (Dec 21, 2009)

*email*

Does anyone have nikii's email.  I was charged in October for both my weeks and now  was charged again..this time without my approval. Both for close to the same amounts. I wonder what is going on.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 21, 2009)

Although I emailed Niky Watt at an old email addy, a Doreen Ventor ended up taking care of the process, copying Niky.

Here are both emails:
Doreen: levies1@Royalhservices.com
Niky:  niky@royalhservices.com

It appears they are listed as 'Managing Agents' for Sudwala, and I am sure they will help you.


----------



## cjr (Dec 24, 2009)

*problem solved*

I cannot praise Sudwala enough. I emailed them about my duplicate charge..one in October and again in December. They called me this morning to get information so they could look into it. They found that I ws debited twice by mistake...and they corrected it immediately. They are so easy to deal with.


----------



## Susie (Dec 27, 2009)

*Me too!*

I have to agree that the are responsive, but they also charged my card.  I was trying not to have this charge with my xmas purchases, but oh well.  I did let them know I was unhappy with the charge without my knowledge.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 27, 2009)

I wonder, for those of you who were automatically charged your levies, is it possible you originally agreed to some sort of automatic payment process? I've personally never seen this offered; just still puzzled why they appear to be doing that to some and it's never happened to me in 8 years.  IMO, they shouldn't be doing that even if you are overdue.

And this time, I received the bill in advance in September and didn't approve payment until December.


----------



## cjr (Dec 29, 2009)

*no prior arrangement*

I did not have a prior arrangement with them to charge my card. Mine was a slightly different problem. I paid mine in October, and the charge that went through in December was a duplicate. When mine was due they just asked if it was ok to use last years CC and I said yes...so that was the October one. They did suggest that if I heard of anybody being charged twice..to get in touch with them. They will eventually catch their own error but if someone knows that it is incorrect...get in touch with them.


----------



## Susie (Jan 1, 2010)

I did NOT have any arrangement to charge my card.


----------



## IndySteve (Jan 3, 2010)

*Sudwala does this*

Sudwala WILL charge your card without your authorization. I have complained about this because they should not do this, but to no avail. Finally, I didn't give them my new card number when it was replaced with the info to stop this practice.  They should wait for authorization to do so.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 3, 2010)

Well, it's truly a puzzle why they are doing this to some and not others.  As mentioned before, I don't think this is right and would email Niky with concerns.


----------



## magiroux (Jan 13, 2010)

I was also charged without prior authorization. In the past my CC has stopped these charges from going through. I'm not sure what happened this time.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 23, 2010)

The Client payment Methods form Sudwala has you complete with your credit card information says its for selecting how you want future payments made.
If you indicated credit card then they will auto bill it when the levy is due.
Many of us pay our levy long befor they are due and would never see the auto payment processed.


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 3, 2010)

Hmm... I don't think I've seen a charge on my card but I haven't received a bill either and I don't think I've paid 2010 yet.  What are the fees for a red week this year?


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 4, 2010)

Fees depend on the size of unit you have.  (And of course the exchange rate at the time of payment.)  I didn't do too well this time as I paid at 7.35 Rand.
You should have received 2010 bills by now.  You may want to email Niky at nicky@royalservices.com to find out what your status is.


----------

